# Changing belt direction



## raye321 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi, I have a tractor my Father made for plowing snow. I would like to fit a snow blower I have from a wheel horse tractor to the plowing tractor. The problem I have is the motor is mounted on the tractor with the shaft in a north-south direction (if you were sitting on the tractor the shaft is facing you). Putting the motor pulley's on a x-axis. The snow blower's pulley is y-axis. Any ideas how I can make it work?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

If I understand you correctly, one method is to use a right angle drive. Something like this.

http://www.surpluscenter.com/Power-Transmission/Gear-Reducers-Gearboxes/Gearboxes/


----------



## raye321 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes the pulleys would be at right angles but I dont think I need a gear box. Here are some pictures of the tractor and snow blower showing the motor and pulleys


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

You could always fab a frame with a couple idler pulleys that makes a 90° turn. When horiz shaft engines were the norm, they did something like this to power the mower deck. Would have to find a way to engage/disengage the blower. Could be with a tensioning pulley or possible an electric actuated clutch.

Cub's current 2xxx series does it that way. Yrs back JD did that on their 3xx series as well.


----------

